# Flash Fiction Fridays



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

My blog hosts Flash Fiction Fridays, which showcases authors of every genre interpreting monthly themes in 500 words or less.

I hope you stop by and check it out.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen

Note: the comment that follows this post refers to October's Horror Month.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Ouch! He got me. I would have sworn it was going in another direction, and then the author spun me in the opposite.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Robin did a good job, right? Thanks for reading, Ricky.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Some of my blog buddies and I had a Halloween flash round robin a couple of Halloweens ago. Here's one of the pieces I did on my blog. It was a lot of fun, and I've had some fun reading this to folks as well.

[URL=http://sidneywilliams.blogspot.com/2008/10/horrortober]http://sidneywilliams.blogspot.com/2008/10/horrortober.html[/url]


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sidney,

Thanks for the info. Great stories!

Karen


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks, Karen!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Today, KB author LB Gschwandtner is featured on Bibliophilic Blather, as well as newcomer Alexandra Horton.

You might recognize LB. She wrote "The Naked Gardener."

Please stop by and check out their stories.

Here's the link.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Horror Month continues on Bibliophilic Blather with a story from KB author M.R. Mathias.

Check it out at:

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Today, award-winning authors Daniel Pyle and Julie Ann Weinstein have contributed to Flash Fiction Fridays. What a great way to wrap up Horror Month!

Please stop by my blog, Bibliophilic Blather, for some awesome flash fiction.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

A family just trying to get through the blessing before Thanksgiving dinner on Flash Fiction Fridays by Lee Libro, author of _Swimming with Wings_.

Check it out at:

karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading. Next month -- it's holiday time!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

A sweet Old West Christmas story by fellow KBer Travis Haselton on Flash Fiction Fridays today.

Please stop on by and set a spell. 

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

A great little piece, "Mission Santa Claus," by Richard Bon on Flash Fiction Fridays today.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Holiday Flash Fiction Fridays wraps up with a lovely story by Sharon Cupp Pennington.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Happy Holidays and see you in 2011!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check out "Anything Goes" January on Flash Fiction Fridays.

First up is a noir piece by Jeanette Fratto.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Anything Goes! month continues with a magnificent piece by KB author Suzanne Tyrpak. Please stop by and read this excellent story. It is a great example of finely tuned writing.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

As always, thanks for reading.

Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

A great piece by friend of the blog, Sharon Cupp Pennington, on today's Flash Fiction Fridays.

Please check it out at:

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks and have a good weekend.


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author (Jun 25, 2010)

Karen, first of all I apologize as I just found this thread and did not know there was a Flash Fiction Friday thread.  I sort of did my own as my weekly promo and blog.  I'll have to check out your blog and hopefully join you on Fridays.

Happy Friday!


Linda


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have an idea that might help out both of us. I sent you a PM to discuss.

Thanks for leaving a comment on Bibliophilic Blather, BTW.

Talk to you soon,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Anything Goes month concludes with a bonus two-story post, which includes my first attempt at writing flash fiction, as well as a great piece by Kae Cheatham. Please stop by Bibliophilic Blather and let me know what you think.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Romance month begins on Flash Fiction Fridays with a piece by Jeanette Fratto.

Please stop by and check it out.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

As always, thanks for reading.

Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Romance is in the air today, as Flash Fiction Fridays features two great stories. The first is by KB favorite Victorine Lieske, and the other is written by American Title V international romance writing contest finalist Edie Ramer.

Please stop by and check them out.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## BMathison (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this site.  

I love flash -- both reading and writing.  It takes some practice to artfully tell an entire story in under 500 words -- when it works, it's pure magic!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

BMathison said:


> Thanks for sharing this site.
> 
> I love flash -- both reading and writing. It takes some practice to artfully tell an entire story in under 500 words -- when it works, it's pure magic!


You are correct. It is a great writing challenge and lots of fun to read. I hope you will join us and submit some of your work.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

KB's own Margaret Lake is featured today on Flash Fiction Fridays. You won't want to miss it.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Two interesting flash fiction pieces today, as romance month ends.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

If anyone would like to contribute to the upcoming months, here are the topics and the deadlines.

FLASH FICTION FRIDAYS

Themes and Deadlines

April 2011, Spring Fever, Due 4/4

May 2011, Parenthood, Due 5/2

June 2011, Escape, Due 5/30

July 2011, Summer, Due 6/27

August 2011, Pets, Due 8/1

September 2011, Getting Schooled, Due 8/29

October 2011, Nightmares, Due 10/3

November 2011, Travel, Due 11/1

December 2011, Winter, Due 11/28

Remember, 500 words or less. Send your submissions to [email protected] Put "Flash Fiction Fridays" in the subject line and include a short bio with your story. Please sign up to follow Bibliophilic Blather, so we can build our online writing community.

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Who could not use a good chuckle? KB author L.C. Evans is up first for Comedy Month on Flash Fiction Fridays.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

KB author Karen Cantwell offers up a fantastically fun story today on Flash Fiction Fridays.

Check it out at:

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## karencantwell (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for having me, Karen!  I love writing Flash Fiction!  

Karen C.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

It is a great story. What's the other book in your signature?

Looks like you have a new one.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Barbara Silkstone offers up a hilarious piece to wrap up Comedy Month on Flash Fiction Fridays.

Here's the link.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

KB author Jason G. Anderson offers his take on Spring Fever today for Flash Fiction Fridays.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

KB favorite Sean Sweeney, aka John Fitch V, offers up his take on our Spring Fever theme today on Flash Fiction Fridays.

Please stop by for a great read.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Award-winning writer Sharon Cupp Pennington graces the posts of Bibliophilic Blather again today with a great piece for April.

Here's the link.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Today begins Parenthood month for "Flash Fiction Fridays." Up first is Jules Carey, who offers up a brief moment in which everything can change just that quickly.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Hope you stop by for a great, free read.

Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fellow KBer Camille LaGuire pens a modern fable for Flash Fiction Fridays today as Parenthood month continues.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Stephanie Haddad contributed a great piece about the relationship between a mother and her child today for "Flash Fiction Fridays."

Please stop by and check it out.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Parenthood month draws to a close today with a story by yours truly. Please stop by for a quick read.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks and have a good weekend.

Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Escape month begins for June on Flash Fiction Fridays. Up first, a mystical Native American tale by Cleveland W. Gibson.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks for reading and have a great weekend,
Karen


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Escape month continues with a story about a woman who just needs to get away from her kids, even if only for a few minutes.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com

Thanks,
Karen


----------



## liafairchild (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Karen:

Just stopped in because "Leah" caught my eye. Same name but different spelling. I'm just getting to know all about the world of flash fiction. Have written just a few myself, but your feature sounds fun. I'm going to give it a shot. 

Thanks for the opportunity,
Lia


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

liafairchild said:


> Hi Karen:
> 
> Just stopped in because "Leah" caught my eye. Same name but different spelling. I'm just getting to know all about the world of flash fiction. Have written just a few myself, but your feature sounds fun. I'm going to give it a shot.
> 
> ...


Wonderful, Lia. I hope you do, and I look forward to reading your work. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Stop by Flash Fiction Fridays during July to see our Top Five flash pieces. These are the stories that received the most hits since Bibliophilic Blather began this feature in September 2010.

At number five...Pandemic by Jason G. Anderson.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

A KB favorite comes in at Number Four most-viewed flash fiction piece---it's Margaret Lake!

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Who came in at number 3? Jules Carey with a great piece that is every parent's nightmare.
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

We are finishing up The Dog Days of Summer today on Flash Fiction Fridays. Join us next week, when a free-for-all begins and runs through the month of September. No word count. No theme. Open prompt. 

It is going to be fantastic!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

It's a Free-for-All today and all of September on Flash Fiction Fridays. Please join us for a great piece by Beverly Diehl.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/09/flash-fiction-fridays-free-for-all.html


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

We continue our September Free-for-All with a great piece by KBer Eileen Granfors. Please stop by for a great read and the chance to win an amazon gift card in celebration of Bibliophilic Blather's first anniversary.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/2011/09/flash-fiction-fridays-anniversary.html


----------



## J.S. Staffier (Mar 25, 2011)

Remember when Halloween was simple fun with a dash of romance?
"KINDRED SPIRITS"

Enjoy my cute, non-scary 'October' short single or in The Collection (all 14 shorts with 1 cover), or Deluxe Edition (all 14 Jan-Dec + 2 bonus + 14 covers). All covers watercolor painted by me of Boston scenes en plein air! Normal can be fun!

Happy reading, J.S. Staffier

(Belmont, MA fans will recognize the cover I painted from the Pleasant Street Historic District)
"KINDRED SPIRITS" (single short)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004VMO7ES

SHORT STORIES FROM THE HAPPIEST WOMEN IN AMERICA, THE DELUXE EDITION (Boston fans will know Cover locale)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00514IPH0

SHORT
STORIES FROM THE HAPPIEST WOMEN IN AMERICA, DELUXE EDITION


----------

